# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Шахові фігури.

## Zaya

> *шáхи,* ів, _мн._ 1. Гра на дошці, поділеній на 64 світлі і темні клітини (поля), між 16 світлими (перев. білими) і 16 темними (чорними) фігурами за встановленими для них правилами пересування. 2. Набір фігур для такої гри.

   король
корóль, -я´ _ч._, _ор._ -лéм, _кл._ -óлю, _мн._ -лí, -лíв    ферзь
ферзь, -я´, _ч._, _ор._ -зéм   

> *ферзь* (перс. — полководець) — фігура в шаховій грі. Інша назва — королева.

   тура 
турá, -и´ _ж._, _мн._ тýри, тур; _але_ дві тури´   

> *турá* (франц. tour, від лат. turris — башта) шахова фігура, що має форму башти.

   слон
слон, -á _ч._    кінь
кінь, коня´ _ч._, _ор._ конéм, _кл._ кóню, _мн._ кóні, кóней, _ор._ кíньми (_й_ кóнями), _м._ (на) кóнях    пішак
пішáк, -á _ч._

----------


## Zaya

> Е.1. Кожна фігура позначається першою великою літерою свого найменування (англійською мовою).  
> Наприклад: К - King (король), Q - Queen (ферзь), R - Rook (тура), В - Вishop (слон), N – Knight (кінь, для зручності позначається літерою N). 
> Е.2. Для позначення фігури кожен гравець може використовувати першу літеру назви, застосованої у його країні. Наприклад: F -для слона відповідає французькій, L - голландській та німецькій мовам. В українській мові: Кр - король (в українській мові для короля застосовуються дві літери), Ф - ферзь, Т - тура, С - слон, К - кінь. У друкованих публікаціях рекомендується застосовувати зображення фігур. 
> Е.З. Пішаки не позначаються їх першою літерою, а розпізнаються за відсутності такої літери. Наприклад. е5, d4, а5.

 http://www.ukrchess.org.ua/arbiter/Pravila_E.html  

> означає фігуру на відміну від пішака

  

> розпізнаються за відсутності такої літери

 Певно, вони мали на увазі «відмінну від пішака» та «за відсутністю».

----------


## Zaya



----------


## gRomoZeka

> означає фігуру на відміну від пішака
> 			
> 		  Певно, вони мали на увазі «відмінну від пішака»...

 Пешка не считается фигурой. В партии у каждого игрока по 8 фигур и 8 пешек, так что все верно. 
"...та «за відсутністю»".
Почему?

----------


## Zaya

Да, похоже, что это то, что имелось в виду, ты права. Но я вижу, что часто от слова «фігура» уйти не удается, вот это — отрывок из тех же правил: http://www.ukrchess.org.ua/arbiter/Pravila00.html  

> Почему?

 розпізнавати за чим 
распознаются по отсутствию буквы
распознаются при отсутствии буквы 
Второе похоже на "если она будет без шапки, то я ее узнаю", то есть она может прийти и в шапке, и без. Но пешка может быть только без буквы, именно по отсутствию буквы пешку и узнают. Нет, тоже не так? Впрочем, это перевод, не заглянув в оригинал, не стоило свои мысли по этому поводу писать, да еще и перевод документа, то есть особый стиль. 
А ты любишь в шахматы играть?  ::

----------

